# new to graves, need help understanding "wet read" ultrasound



## collinsbac (Dec 20, 2010)

Preliminary reading from the ultrasound of my thyroid today

N (with a horizontal line through the center) size 5 (with a horizantal line above it) nodule

Slight (up arrow) vascularity

and my blood work came back, TSH 0.005 FREE T4 2.3

My PCM says I have Graves, she put me on 50 mg Tenormin and 10 mg Tapazole, I go to the Edocronologist (sp?) tomorrow afternoon. We will see where it goes from there but it sure would help me sleep tonight if I knewwhat this ultrasound reading meant.
-becca


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

collinsbac said:


> Preliminary reading from the ultrasound of my thyroid today
> 
> N (with a horizontal line through the center) size 5 (with a horizantal line above it) nodule
> 
> ...


Hi becca!! Goodness; I would not have any earthly idea on the prelim. You must let us know.

Glad your doctor is right on it though and has you on the appropriate meds for hyperthyoird!

Do you have a goiter, exophthalmos, pretibial myxedema and thyrotoxicosis?

Did doc run any antibodies' labs?

If you don't mind, in the future if you would be kind enough to include ranges for your lab results it would be ever so helpful. Different labs use different ranges.

Thank you so much.


----------



## collinsbac (Dec 20, 2010)

I have no clue about the other things, bymy thyroid is definitely huge.

My TSH 0.005 with a range of (.35-4.94)
and my FREE T4 of 2.3 had a range of (0.7-1.48)

My endocronologist appointment is in two hours so we weill see what happens.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

collinsbac said:


> I have no clue about the other things, bymy thyroid is definitely huge.
> 
> My TSH 0.005 with a range of (.35-4.94)
> and my FREE T4 of 2.3 had a range of (0.7-1.48)
> ...


Thank you so much for the ranges. Yup; sure looks hyper. I hope somewhere along the line they do a FREE T3.


----------

